# Windows 7 y empezando con problemas



## dragondgold (Feb 9, 2010)

Bueno muchachos puse el post aquí porque no sabía donde ponerlo. Resulta que ayer por la noche encendí mi PC y Windows 7 quedaba tildado en la pantalla de bienvenida donde pones la contraseña para acceder, es dcir pongo la clave, te dice cargando y se queda ahí por hora cargando. Si inicio en modo a prueba de fallos arranca perfectamente. No se a que puede deberse, todo el hardware funciona bien y no instale ningún programa nuevo. He descartado todo y he llegado a la concusión de que debo reinstalar windows, entonces.... No es tan estable como decian


----------



## MGustavo (Feb 9, 2010)

Mira a mi me sucedio que al encender la PC quedó tildada (Antes de que aparezcan las banderitas), pero al reiniciar la PC, arranca en Modo prueba de fallos (No preste atención), y el problema se soluciona automático, después arranca perfecto. Y esto sucede muy de ves en cuando...

Tengo el sistema actualizado, no se si será por eso.

Y el sistema si es muy estable, mucho mejor rendimiento que XP (Obviamente corriendolo con una maquina de HOY)..


Tu problema habría que ver, es original el windows? o algun modificado?
Problemas de temperatura del micro? (Ventilador Suelto). Si arranca en modo prueba de fallo no..

Saludos!


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 9, 2010)

Problema de temperatura no es, esta muy bien ventilado el micro, la placa de video, las Ram, descarto todo problema de hardaware, peor lo más raro es que en modo a prueba de falos si arranca, será algun archivo en especial que no logra abrir??


----------



## ibdali (Feb 9, 2010)

recomendaria volver a instalar el windows, seguramente será algun error en la instalacion(falta de algun archivo)

o tambien podrias probar la opción de "reparar" desde el DVD de instalación


----------



## electrodan (Feb 9, 2010)

http://support.microsoft.com/


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 9, 2010)

Ahora despues de muchos intentos logre iniciar peros no se si volvera a sucederme cuando apague la pc...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 9, 2010)

talvez necesites linux 
es borma, el windows, aunque esta muy criticado por su inestabilidad tiene gran cantidad de elementos gráficos, totalmente innecesarios, pero muy agradable a la vista, por ello lo preifere el consumidor medio.
y el windows 7 con un buen procesador es una pu** maravilla

ahora que si lo que quieres es estabilidad o rendimiento, el linux siempre es mejor.
a demas de no ser vulnerable a gran parte de los virus

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 9, 2010)

Parece que ya no le voy a meter W7 a mi pc. Estaba bien con el OpenSuse pero lo tuve que borrar. Pero, el que usaste, Dragongold, era original?. Puedes contactar a servicio tecnico de microsoft para ver en que te pueden ayudar, siempre y cuando no sea problema en el hardware.


----------

